# User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials -- rules -- last updated December 1, 2011



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This section is for user-submitted tutorials, designs, patterns and other educational material related to knitting or crochet.

You can either present tutorials as regular text and images or upload them as PDF files.

If the length of your tutorial requires multiple posts, then feel free to organize the flow of your tutorial as a mutli-post thread.

If, while you are in the middle of creating your multi-post tutorial, someone "cuts in" to post thanks or ask a question, then please contact me and I'll remove such posts to restore the flow of the tutorial.

Once you are done creating a multi-post tutorial, please indicate that this is the end of the tutorial in the final post. That way, other users will know that it's time to read, learn and comment.

For all patterns and tutorials, please make sure the content either belongs to you or you have permission from the copyright holders to distribute it.

- If you want to ask a question, then please use Main section instead.
- If you want to post a link to some site/blog hosting a pattern or a tutorial, then please use Links section.
- If you are looking for a specific pattern, then please use Pattern Requests section.


----------

